# What is this?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I dont know the technical name for this thing but I know what it does.

So I figured we could play a little game. Everyone give your best guess as to what this is/does. If no one gets it I will reveal what it is or if someone does get it I will confirm their correct answer.

What is this...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Is it some kind of magnet?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Magnetic webbing attachment, should have a second piece which would be for your hydration tube.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

$9.95

https://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Hydra...ion+tube+clip&qid=1557533986&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hell, that's a thingamajig, It's used to loosen a thingamabob. Geeezzzz, everyone knows that.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

That's easy. It's a hootenanny for a ruptured duck.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You got me. I tried to cheat Google gave me stuff like watches, drawer pulls and moonstone rings. What is it?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Brown recluse


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

It's half of a Sasquatch trap. Get away from it quickly before the other half traps you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It also appears to be well used.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Lunatic Wrench and @Smitty901 got it.

It is a magnet used to hold the drinking tube of a hydration pack. You clip it on your backpack.

If anyone wants to continue the game post a pic of a strange looking object and we'll guess what it is.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

That was a short lived game! I never woulda guessed it, though, as I drink from a bottle like a proper alcoholic!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What is this?









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rusty. What do I win?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Rusty. What do I win?


Haha, yeah but a rusty what?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Haha, yeah but a rusty what?


Metal. Duuh! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Rusty. What do I win?


Coffee grinder


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 97929


Telescoping staff


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 97929


A racoon paw trap catch.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Coffee grinder


Maybe it was cheating not to show the whole thing
















Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Clothes iron


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Clothes iron


The kind you put hot coals inside, instead of heating it on the stove?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Telescoping staff


Ok..we have a winner on the pocket staff. Pull the pin and stand back. lol. Jumped across the room and nearly broke the TV set when it first got unfurled.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Boss Dog said:


> The kind you put hot coals inside, instead of heating it on the stove?


That's not a coal iron, I don't think they put anything in them. The handle is removable, you put the now cool iron back on the heat and switch the handle to a hot iron body.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

What is my avatar


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> What is my avatar
> 
> View attachment 97935


A Boston Moore multi wrench.

Says so on the jpg.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Doh, it does have a very specific use though. 

7 Umpteenillion Dinars for whoam ever can guess it's specific use or industry used in.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Maybe a fireman's tool for opening water hydrants, and other sources as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Doh, it does have a very specific use though.
> 
> 7 Umpteenillion Dinars for whoam ever can guess it's specific use or industry used in.


I'm guessing it is primarily used in plumbing and as a Bung Wrench on water tanks?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm guessing it is primarily used in plumbing and as a Bung Wrench on water tanks?


It looks like a lot of bung wrenches I have seen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This one should be easy for some of you guys...and some of y'all will have no clue!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> This one should be easy for some of you guys...and some of y'all will have no clue!
> 
> View attachment 97941


Spam :vs_music: spam :vs_music: spam :vs_music: SPAM


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Spam :vs_music: spam :vs_music: spam :vs_music: SPAM


Good assumptive guess my electric geetar fiddlin' friend...

But WRONG!

(It does resemble a SPAM can key but alas 'tis not)


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good assumptive guess my electric geetar fiddlin' friend...
> 
> But WRONG!
> 
> ...


Looks too small to be a hayhook


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Drat!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Paint can opener?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Paint can opener?


Nope...:vs_blush:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Swing and a miss...

:vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> This one should be easy for some of you guys...and some of y'all will have no clue!
> 
> View attachment 97941


It's either the little tool that comes with a can of spam to open it or to open a can of sardines.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> It's either the little tool that comes with a can of spam to open it or to open a can of sardines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Try again!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Try again!


 Used to open ammo sealed in what we use to call a tuna can. The were often sealed in lead or tin or both. Maybe not it is made a bit different in the second picture it shows the tip.. I have seen that some where in the past.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Used to open ammo sealed in what we use to call a tuna can. The were often sealed in lead or tin or both.


Nope.

Here is a hint; It is used to tighten something so that you can stop and go faster...especially if you are shooting something black or protecting something blue!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Here is a hint; It is used to tighten something so that you can stop and go faster...especially if you are shooting something black or protecting something blue!


 This one bugs me. I have one of those somewhere around here with the end like that but I can not remember what it was for


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Here is a hint; It is used to tighten something so that you can stop and go faster...especially if you are shooting something black or protecting something blue!


I have a feeling that the eventual answer to this one is going to piss me off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't help myself, I got it give it up....It's a Hockey Skate Lace Tightener! I dug this out of Son2's old hockey bag!
https://www.hockeymonkey.com/accessories/accessories-skate/laces/ar-goalie-wire-lace-tightener.html



Slippy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Here is a hint; It is used to tighten something so that you can stop and go faster...especially if you are shooting something black or protecting something blue!


Loosely tied skates suck on the ice!
Shooting something Black=a Hockey Puck!
Protecting something Blue=a Hockey Defense-man protects the Blue Line on the hockey rink!



Smitty901 said:


> This one bugs me. I have one of those somewhere around here with the end like that but I can not remember what it was for


:vs_smirk:


stevekozak said:


> I have a feeling that the eventual answer to this one is going to piss me off.


:vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is why I have not skated on Ice in (except on motorcycle or ATV) is about 42 years.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Never woulda got it. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Never woulda got it. Never heard of such a thing.


When Son2 was a youth hockey player we noticed that a lot of mommy's and daddy's were in the locker room tying their little All-Stars skates. You can imagine a young person's cold hands and frozen laces make it difficult for a child to adequately tie their skates.

However, Me and Mrs S were not going to be "that parent" who was coddling their little hockey player, we made our Son do it himself. But to help him get his own laces tight, a little $2 tool was just the right thing.

Hockey players of all ages use a tool like this regularly.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Clothes iron


Ding, ding, ding!!! Right for 500!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Sasquatch, you're not even gonna bleeve what came up in my browsing section on Amazon a few mins ago. I mean, Wha? How? Scary.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> What is my avatar
> 
> View attachment 97935


A multitool to open covers on gas station fuel storage tanks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I can't help myself, I got it give it up....It's a Hockey Skate Lace Tightener! I dug this out of Son2's old hockey bag!
> https://www.hockeymonkey.com/accessories/accessories-skate/laces/ar-goalie-wire-lace-tightener.html
> 
> Loosely tied skates suck on the ice!
> ...


I thought maybe you used it to wind your glockenspiel.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought maybe you used it to wind your glockenspiel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Glocks-n-speels are nice, the Austrians make a nice gun...I enjoy shooting my son's when they come over... but for now I prefer my 1911's and S&W M&P's...maybe one day, probably will get the 17...:vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> probably will get the 17.


I have to stick with Kimbers and Colt 1911s. I can take them apart, and the parts are few in number. If I load a magazine, it's usually less than the number of fingers I have for counting. Same thing with knives--just look for that one button...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> A multitool to open covers on gas station fuel storage tanks.


Your monies under the tarp, you'll have to pick it up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> @Sasquatch, you're not even gonna bleeve what came up in my browsing section on Amazon a few mins ago. I mean, Wha? How? Scary.


It's all a figment of your imagination. No one is watching you. Nothing to see here.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Glocks-n-speels are nice, the Austrians make a nice gun...I enjoy shooting my son's when they come over... but for now I prefer my 1911's and S&W M&P's...maybe one day, probably will get the 17...:vs_smirk:


I have 2 G17's, a G22, and a G27. Good utility weapon, and fun to shoot. Grab up a KelTec Sub 2000 to take along, and you have a shootin' PARTY!


----------

